
Working at Google vs working at Meetup - danw
http://docs.google.com/View?docid=dg2z5whw_41cb322p
======
jamesbritt
That's pretty damn funny. Now I miss NY again. :(

NYC trivia: Once upon a time, and it may still be true, you could go to the
Astor Place barber shop on special days and get your hair cut for free.
Downside: it would be cut be a trainee, and results might be unpredictable.

~~~
lupin_sansei
There is a google office in NYC isn't there. I wonder what that's like?

------
sabat
Sigh. Maybe I just don't get it [tm]. Everything on the Google side sounded
way more appealing than everything on the Meetup side. Maybe it's just the way
I'm drawn.

Oh, and especially that thing about how having a view of three (ugly) bridges
from some skyscraper is way cooler than playing hackeysack in the googleplex.
Uh, ok, dude has apparently never actually been to California. For me, I'll
take beautiful year-round weather with fun-loving googlers over crappy weather
with hard-nosed, fast-talking meetup stress cases who get to look out over
some ... um ... bridges.

~~~
danielha
It was not to make Meetup look more attractive than Google. It was just a
comparison with a humorous angle. Different people will like different things.

~~~
sabat
Au contraire. Its intention is definitely to make google look less desirable.

Apparently this meetup ceo guy has a reputation for attacking others; most of
the entries are unprovoked attacks on other companies (for instance, he rails
on SixApart because they're offering a non-blog page-creation tool on
TypePad).

~~~
Goladus
Seems more like a pros and cons list to me. It is clearly poking a little fun
at Google, but it doesn't seem to be dishonest.

